# Fright in Falcon 2014



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very cool! The opening scenes of the maze in the daylight really show the scope of what you did. Is this at your home? Nice sets with great detail and cool lighting too. You obviously draw big crowd. How many came through? Really nice job!


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks, jdubbya!

Yes, it's at our house.
We're open every Friday and Saturday in October, and the week of Halloween. In total, we had about 2,100 people show up.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think that guard was sleeping on the job

You put a lot of effort into this and it shows. Nice blend of static and animated props, and that maze looks like it was built to last:jol:


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow, I thought my driveway haunt was a booger to put together. You have twice the size to fill with props. Impressive. Thanks for posting the video and great editing. Short and sweet is what keeps viewers attention. Mission accomplished.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks, everyone. 
Here is the scare video from this year as well.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

WOW!! What a set up! Charging an arm, leg, clever way to get more body parts for next year, heehee. Really loved your wicked spider and your treasure chest was BOSS! And your scare cam had me laughing right out loud!


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you, Hairazor. 
Glad you liked it.


----------

